# Turkish Livestock Guardian Dog



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is a picture of our pup, now that he is 12 months old. He is a Turkish Boz Shepherd, and is a working livestock guardian. 
My son is 5'5".


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

What a beautiful dog.  Do you have any other Turkish Boz Shepherds?


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

I use them for Livestock Guardians and also breed them. http://naturalbornguardians.com/

There is also alot of information on the breed association website about them. http://www.turkishboz.com


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

I use them for Livestock Guardians and also breed them. http://naturalbornguardians.com/

There is also alot of information on the breed association website about them. http://www.turkishboz.com


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Beautiful dogs.. enjoyed the pictures. Have the boer goats too, love them just awesome goats...


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow!! They seem like my type of dog! So gorgeous!


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is a link to a video of some of my dogs with their sheep.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unTea_F-vwg

They are hard not to LOVE.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

They are magnificent dogs! I enjoyed watching your YouTube videos.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice dogs. The pups look like lion cubs from a distance.


----------

